# Police Officer William D. "Bill" Talbert



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Police Officer*

*William D. "Bill" Talbert*

Montgomery County Police Department, Maryland

End of Watch: Friday, January 27, 2012

*Bio & Incident Details*

*Age:* 64
*Tour:* 13 years
*Badge #* Not available
*Military veteran*

*Cause:* Duty related illness
*Incident Date:* Not available
*Weapon:* Automobile; Alcohol involved
*Suspect:* Not available

· Leave a Reflection
· Add to My Heroes
· Update this memorial



Police Officer Bill Talbert died as the result of contracting Hepatitis C.

Officer Talbert contracted the disease following a blood transfusion in 1980 after being injured by a drunk driver. He was standing between his patrol car and another vehicle when a drunk driver struck one of the vehicles, causing Officer Talbert to be pinned between them. He was transported to a local hospital where he underwent a blood transfusion. It was discovered later that the blood he received was infected with Hepatitis C.

He was forced to medically retire in 1984 and his health continued to deteriorate until he passed away on January 27, 2012.

Officer Talbert was a U.S. Navy veteran and had served with the Montgomery County Police Department for 13 years when he was forced to retire. He is survived by his wife, daughter, three sons, ten grandchildren, and sister.
​Please contact the following agency to send condolences or to obtain funeral arrangements:
Chief of Police Thomas Manger
Montgomery County Police Department
2350 Research Boulevard
Rockville, MD 20850

Phone: (301) 279-8000
Leave a Reflection · Update Memorial

Read more: http://www.odmp.org/officer/21109-police-officer-william-d-bill-talbert#ixzz1kyTI1xHn


----------



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

Rest in Peace.


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

RIP Officer


----------



## dano448 (Feb 21, 2006)

Rest in peace Officer Talbert!


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2012)

RIP Officer Talbert


----------



## DEI8 (Jan 20, 2006)

Rest in Peace


----------



## ShmitDiesel (May 21, 2010)

RIP Officer Talbert


----------



## SPINMASS (Jan 30, 2004)

RIP Officer.


----------

